# Thinking I may not renew my gym/school membership...



## Jonathan (Aug 20, 2007)

Been thinking about the gym (LA Boxing) lately... the boxing and kickboxing classes. I think... and this sounds bad... I think I might be getting bored with the classes. The instructors seem like they have fun teaching, the owners have been nothing but fair with me, and the folks I talk to there are really nice. But I've noticed that the classes largely seem the same, everytime I go. There's no 'prac app' in those classes (well, BJJ I imagine would be so, due to its nature... you just can't practice it solo AFAIK, but it's rare that I can make it for the class, and I'd feel a little odd being the new guy trying to roll with the 'big boys'... in my last few months there, though, I think I might just swallow my pride and go to the no-gi class on Fridays). Mostly, it's cardio, and hitting the heavy bag. There's no defensive work like I had experienced in the MMA class demo... no sparring (ad hoc Saturday sessions notwithstanding, and when you couple that with no defensive work, there's really not that much to the sparring class except seeing how well you can keep the instructors from tagging you). I don't think there's been anything involving the use of focus mitts in any of the classes I frequent (unless there's just certain days that cover it).

I don't mean to sound like I'm complaining about it... I think I just have different expectations about the classes (boxing/kickboxing), now that I've kind of grown into them. If I had a complaint, it'd be that certain classes just get so large (sometimes to the point of sharing bags), that it's hard to maneuver, or get tips on anything you might be doing wrong (there's generally only one instructor at a time, and that's a lot of people for him to track).

So, it's kinda sad to think about... but I think, having considered my last journal entry, that once my membership lapses at LA Boxing, I'm going to be looking at other schools. It just feels like, I dunno, that I could fill up my Wavemaster, and workout on my own doing largely the same things I do at the school for free. Sure, there's the motivational factor, and the presence of an instructor, but I dunno...

There's a place right here by work, the American Fight Club that teaches the "FIGHT Program" (essentially, krav maga) and BJJ (under the Caique lineage); there's also a place almost literally across the street from my current school, Complete Fitness Concepts, that teaches JKD, FMA (incl. kali stick fighting), and submission wrestling (a la Erik Paulson). I'm thinking about trying out the demo weeks through them sometime soon, to see what they're about. I'm liking the schedule of the CFC school; a bit later in the evening, so that I don't have to fly home if I get held up at work.

Still... this 1-year membership was a gift from my wife, and I hate to feel like I'm being ungrateful by saying all this. I enjoy the classes, but I don't think I'm getting what I want out of them, if that makes any sense at all.


----------



## michaeldegood (Aug 21, 2007)

I know how you feel. I've been studying MA for about a decade now. I started with muay thai, then went to straight kickboxing, after an injury suffered to the inner thigh I did yoga for a year and weight training, then I went straight TaeKwonDo. I studied TaeKwonDo for a year with ATA, and when my membership was ready to be renewed they wanted to jack up my monthly fee by almost thirty dollars. I pleaded with my instructor, telling him I love the classes and the people but frankly could barely afford the money I was already spending let alone another thirty dollars. He was hearing none of it, claimed his hands where tied. I told him I could find other training for less money, and his response was "Well, go!". So I found and instructor in boxing, kickboxing and Muay Thai, and started training with him twice a week. Here's the kicker, he is on tour right now with 'Counting Crows' as their personal trainer, he asked me to take over the class in his absence. So not only did I find cheaper instruction, but I became the instructor and now get paid. Moral of the story; I think you'll find if your heart isn't in it you will be better off moving on, your wife will understand.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 21, 2007)

We have all hit the croos road in our MA journey, do what you heart tells you and never look back. It is always the better way of handleing these types of delima's.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 21, 2007)

If you're not getting what you want out of the class you're in, then it's time to move on - even though that may be hard to do.  If you think you'll have trouble telling your wife why you're doing it, then show her the post you made; that looked like a good explanation to me.  Then add that you're glad she started you back on your MA journey and you want to continue it, you just need to find a different class that better meets your needs.


----------



## Jonathan (Aug 28, 2007)

Things change, it seems!

Turns out our BJJ instructor is leaving, and they're moving MMA into that slot... and including MMA as part of the membership, rather than an extra fee!

So, I get my kickboxing and boxing classes, along with MMA!

Think I might stay on after all!


----------



## wade (Aug 29, 2007)

I agree with the above, you obviously have all the skills you need to be a successful instructor on you own with out any help from any one else. Go for it and I wish you the best................... I look forward to reading about you in the future and how well you have done.


----------



## Jonathan (Aug 29, 2007)

wade said:


> I agree with the above, you obviously have all the skills you need to be a successful instructor on you own with out any help from any one else. Go for it and I wish you the best................... I look forward to reading about you in the future and how well you have done.


 
Who said anything about instructor?  I'm just a student!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 29, 2007)

Even though you are thinking about staying check out and partake of a class at the other school by work and see what they have to offer.  Caique lineage BJJ is very good and very Technical I know I receive ranking from him along, long time ago and his BJJ teaching skills are some of the best.


----------



## rutherford (Aug 29, 2007)

Sounds to me like you might have found a boxing fitness class rather than somebody who is actually coaching you on how to box.  Are more experienced people getting different instruction or perhaps coming at different times during the day?  Are any of the people in your class amateur or professional fighters?  Have the instructors ever coached somebody like that?  Have you spoken to them about how you feel?



Jonathan said:


> Who said anything about instructor?  I'm just a student!



The other way to take this, if you've actually got a competent set of coaches and are getting legitimate boxing training, is that you've only been at it a short time.  Expect them to build your foundation for a good long while and incrementally before you're a master of the sweet science.


----------



## Hand Sword (Aug 29, 2007)

Honestly, If you're thinking about leaving, being bored, etc.. Then the process has begun. If you don't leave now, you will soon anyway. So, I'd recommend doing so.


----------



## Carol (Aug 29, 2007)

Jonathan said:


> Things change, it seems!
> 
> Turns out our BJJ instructor is leaving, and they're moving MMA into that slot... and including MMA as part of the membership, rather than an extra fee!
> 
> ...



That sounds like a really good deal!  

Sounds like you will learn a lot by staying where you are.  Good luck!


----------



## Jonathan (Aug 30, 2007)

rutherford said:


> Sounds to me like you might have found a boxing fitness class rather than somebody who is actually coaching you on how to box. Are more experienced people getting different instruction or perhaps coming at different times during the day? Are any of the people in your class amateur or professional fighters? Have the instructors ever coached somebody like that? Have you spoken to them about how you feel?


 
Sounds like what's going on; there are a couple amateur boxers throughout the classes.  Which is fine, but the thing is, it seems like they put you in these classes, then wonder why not too many people sign up for the fight nights- it's because nobody actually knows how to 'fight'!  The MMA class is a bit different; they'll also be starting up a muay thai calss.  These two have sparring involved, so are a bit more what I'm looking for.



> The other way to take this, if you've actually got a competent set of coaches and are getting legitimate boxing training, is that you've only been at it a short time. Expect them to build your foundation for a good long while and incrementally before you're a master of the sweet science.


 
Right, in hindsight, I had wondered if the poster was being bit visicious.  My statement of going it alone was meant more that it seems like all we do is hit the bag and do cardio, rather than thinking I know all I need to know.


----------



## Jonathan (Aug 30, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> That sounds like a really good deal!
> 
> Sounds like you will learn a lot by staying where you are. Good luck!


 
I think I might; funny how such small changes make a difference.  They've cancelled the BJJ classes for now (the instructor is leaving), but will be starting them up in the future again.  There'll be a muay thai class starting up, too.


----------



## Jonathan (Aug 30, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> Honestly, If you're thinking about leaving, being bored, etc.. Then the process has begun. If you don't leave now, you will soon anyway. So, I'd recommend doing so.


 
My boredom was more with the class and what we were doing than anything else.  I'm not saying it isn't a good workout, it just wasn't the workout I was looking for.  Took me awhile to come to that realization.

Now, that said- with the changes to the schedule and the curriculum, I can model more what I was looking for (and, in fact, had a BLAST at MMA class last night).  I'll still hit the boxing and kickboxing classes for conditioning (especially the nights they work abs)- but I was hoping for some sparring, or at least more than just bag work.


----------



## wade (Aug 30, 2007)

WAIT! Let me get this straight...   YOU DON'T SPAR?     

And you are in a boxing class?

Oh my.............................

Or am I still getting this wrong?


----------



## Jonathan (Aug 31, 2007)

wade said:


> WAIT! Let me get this straight... YOU DON'T SPAR?
> 
> And you are in a boxing class?
> 
> ...


 
No, that's it in a nutshell.

As was suggested, it's probably more approriately a 'boxing fitness class'.  There's sparring available, but it's not a formal class- it's just when the instructors have time on Saturdays.

The MMA class is different, as it the muay thai class they're starting up- sparring is part of it.


----------



## wade (Sep 2, 2007)

I know I've said it before, but to me martail arts with out sparring is like swimming with out water. Good luck on your training, let me know what you decide and what happens, ok?


----------

